# Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01



## Rinofl (18. Januar 2015)

*Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Liebe Leute,
will und muss mir nen neuen PC zusammenbasteln und würde dafür gerne Eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen:

Nutzung: Videoschnitt mit Adobe Premiere 6 (wohl niemals CC), Lightroom 5/6 (für hunderte große Raw-Dateien); viel Office, surfen; der Rechner wird nicht! zum Spielen benutzt, ist der einzige ''Fernseher im Haus"

Priorität: Videobearbeitung muss mit FHD 60fps (bis 30min) schnell und flüssig laufen, in ca. 2 Jahren werde ich auf 4K-Material umsteigen, dass sollte der Rechner dann aushalten (versuche die Dinger so 7-8 Jahre zu benutzen und entsprechend aufzurüsten. Wie lang lassen sich die 1150-Sockel noch aufrüsten, sollte ich lieber gleich auf ein 2011-3-System mit DDR4 setzen?
Ich steh auf geringeren Stromverbrauch und investiere das Geld in Rechnerteile. Das Gerät läuft etliche Stunden am Tag nur zum Surfen/Office, sollte also Verbrauch gut reduzieren können

Vorhanden: ist nur noch Windows 8.1 Prof, 2 3TB große SATA-Platten zur internen Nutzung, 2 Platten mit E-SATA-Gehäusen zur Datensicherung extern, alter 2.Monitor NEC-EA221WM, Maus und Tastatur

Budget: Ist knapp, aber die Performanz ist wichtiger

CPU: Ich schwanke zwischen Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 (1150) und Intel Xeon E5-2620 v3 (2011-3); ich möchte mich nicht mit Übertakten beschäftigen

Grafik: Ich würde gern einen 4K-Monitor (Neukauf, für Bildbearbeitung, an flexiblem Wandgestell betrieben) und einen zweiten vorhandenen zum Surfen etc. beleuchten (Also 2 verschiedene Auflösungen, macht das Probleme, z.B. bei der Anzeigenvergrößerung von Win8?).
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich bei Premiere6 nur GPU-Unterstützung benutzen, deswegen muss es wohl eine teurere Nvidia-Karte werden. Muss es da eine GTX970 sein oder reicht auch die GTX760 oder GTX770? Wäre vielleicht die Quadro K620 besser/ausreichend (ist schön günstig)? Sollt ich lieber jetzt auf die K620 setzen und dann, wenn ich wirklich 4k-Schnitt beginne, mir ne neue GK besorgen?

Monitor:  Größe ca. 28", mind. 2560x1440px; ich schäker mit dem 4K Iiyama B2888UHSU-B1 (wird von prad.de empfohlen, ist aber ein 'TN'-Monitor), was meint Ihr, taugt der?

Platte: Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) fürs System, späterer Nachkauf von 2. SSD + 2 vorhandene HDD (SATA). Lohnt sich die m.2 Schnittstelle (machen die Karten weniger Hitze oder sowas), kosten ja etwa gleich viel, sind gleich schnell ...

Ram:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10-27 (1150) bzw. Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 (2011-3). Lohnt sich eine schnellere Taktung für mich?

Sound: Onboard, am liebsten Realtek; habe analoge 5.1-Anlage, brauche 4 Klinken-Ausgänge

optisches Laufwerk:	Pioneer BDR-209DBK	

Mainboard: würd gern 4-Ram-Steckplätze haben und externe SATA am Gehäuse (das geht bestimmt auch über ne extra Karte zusammen mit den SD-Kartenlesern und USB3-Anschlüssen?)
Da ich nicht übertakten will, wäre der H97-Chipsatz für mich ausreichend?

Bei Gehäuse, Netzteil und CPU-Lüfter ergebe ich mich ganz Euren Ratschlägen. Stromsparend und leise ist mir wichtig.

Zusammenbasteln würde ich die Kiste dann wohl selbst - wenn ich das richtig sehe, bekomme ich wirklich günstige Tagespreise nur durch Bestellen bei vielen verschiedenen Anbietern ...

So ... feuer frei für Fragen, Anmerkungen und Vorschläge


Ps: Bin ein Neuling was Forennutzung angeht, hoffe nicht zu viel falsch zu machen    cooles Forum hier!


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*



Rinofl schrieb:


> Priorität: Videobearbeitung muss mit FHD 60fps (bis 30min) schnell und flüssig laufen, in ca. 2 Jahren werde ich auf 4K-Material umsteigen, dass sollte der Rechner dann aushalten



Qualitativ hochwertige Videobearbeitung/Konvertierung in 1080p und sogar 4K mit 60fps flüssig?!

Entschuldige wenn ich dich etwas ausbremse aber ein PC-Rig das das kann kostet locker 100.000€ 


Nur mal so zur Größenordnung:
Das was du da in meiner Signatur siehst, also ein übertakteter 5960X, encodiert bei hochwertigen h.264 Einstellungen ein FullHD-Video mit ganz grob über den Daumen 5 - 10 fps, bei 4K/HEVC ists vielleicht noch 1 - 2 fps. 720p läuft in diesem Moment gerade mit 15 - 25 fps je nach Material, sprich da ist unter Umständen zumindest bei 24fps ein echtzeit-kodieren knapp machbar.

Es kommt natürlich stark drauf an was man genau machen will, bei sanfteren Einstellungen oder in der Videobearbeitungssoftware bei einfacheren Dingen wie etwa Überblendungen gehts natürlich viel schneller, wenns aber in den HQ-Bereich und erst Recht in Richtung 4K geht frisst Videobearbeitung und Konvertierung tonnenweise Rechenleistung - also bitte entsprechend Rechenzeit einplanen. 


Natürlich kann man auch mit den "üblichen" Speedencode-Eisntellungen fahren wo ein 5960X in FullHD mit 100fps encodieren kann - ich halte es nur persönlich für wenig sinnvoll bis zu 4K zu gehen nur um die Qualität durch billige Kodiereinstellungen wieder zunichte zu machen oder unnötig sehr große Dateien zu erzeugen. Meine Einstellungen sind auch zugegeben sehr rechenintensiv.


----------



## Rinofl (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Danke Incredible Alk für Deine Einschätzung, vielleicht bin ich da naiv in Utopien verfallen. Ich ziele keine professionelle Produktion an, es geht eher um die Familien-/Urlaubsvideos, aus denen ich längere Kurzfilme zusammenschneiden möchte (Farbkorrekturen, Nachschärfen, Blenden, kleine Kamerafahrten, Musikunterlegung, ... und DVD-Crops erstellen). 
Ich komme aus der Fotobearbeitung und weiß, wie anstrengend das Warten auf Effektvorschau sein kann bzw. die Stapelverarbeitung von der letzten Fotosession. Nun erlaubt mir meine Kamera halt FHD 60fps aufzunehmen, ich muss bei Videobearbeitung noch ne Menge lernen und weiß, wie schnell ich die Lust verliere, wenn ich mir nicht in überschaubaren Zeitrahmen eine Vorschau meiner Regler-Untaten anschauen kann.
 Ich weiß, dass ich da auch zur Proxy-Beabeitung ausweichen kann, dachte aber, dass eine ordentlich Workstation auch mit den Original-Datein klar käme. Da ich mit nem Baby im Haus nicht so viel vorm Rechner sitzen mag, will ich halt die Wartezeiten zumindest verkürzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Ok... dann sieht die Sache doch mal anders aus. 

Die genannten schon professionellen Programme haben natürlich stark vereinfachte Algorithmen, die dir in einer Vorschau schnell zeigen können was du "verbrochen" hast mit den Reglern, oft auch nur auf einzelnen Frames. Erst wenn du mit deinen Taten zufrieden bist und das Video abspeicherst kommt der lange Ladebalken (den man auch nicht beobachten muss - da kann man sich auch ums Baby kümmern während er läuft )

Dafür kann man durchaus einen besseren PC zu Hause benutzen ohne da ewig warten zu müssen.
Ich würde hier ebenfalls den 1231v3 vorschlagen. Der größere geht zwar natürlich auch, ist aber aufgrund der Gesamtplattform sehr viel Teurer (X99-Board, DDR4-RAM usw.) was sich für den Heimgebrauch kaum rechnet.

Bei der Grafikkarte sollte man nachsehen, ob und wenn ja welche GPGPU-Schnuttstelle die verwendeten Programme nutzen.
Können sie keine solchen Funktionen würde die iGPU einer CPU bereits ausreichen (dann den E3 1235v3 wählen, der 1231 hat keine iGPU!). Wird OpenCL unterstützt sollte man zu einer neueren AMD-Karte greifen, bei CUDA entsprechend zu einer NVidia-Karte.

Wichtig dabei: Anwendungen im Viudeobereich rechnen üblicherweise mit DoublePrecision Befehlen was im Spielebereich niemals eingesetzt wird. Deswegen ist es häufig so, dass Karten die älter und in Spielen viel langsamer sind in solchen Anwendungen vielleicht sogar schneller sind weil die DP-Performance nicht so stark beschnitten wurde. Das kann man bei Wiki gut nachlesen in entsprechenden Listen.

Beispiel: Eine teure GTX980 leistet 144 GFlops DP.
Eine viel günstigere und in Spielen auch viel langsamere GTX770 kommt bereits auf 134 GFlops DP, ist also in deiner Anwendung quasi gleich schnell.
Die uralte GTX580 wäre hier mit rund 200 GFlops DP sogar die schnellste!

Nicht beschnittene Karten wie die Profidinger (Quadro, FireGL) oder die Titan schaffen weit über 1000 GFlops DP und sind zu einem sehr teuren Preis auch 10x und mehr schneller als die "Spielzeuge" in den Anwendungen. Ich denke aber nicht dass du diese Power ausnutzen kannst - das wäre dann wirklich was für komplexe Filter auf 4K-Videos anzuwenden...


----------



## Rinofl (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Habe z.B. hier https://forums.adobe.com/message/4552694 gefunden, dass sich bei Premier6 CUPA-Unterstüzung durch Nvidia-Karten erreichen lässt, selbst wenn die Karte nicht 'offiziell' unterstützt wird. ERst ab CC gibt es die OpenCL Unterstützung für AMD-Chips. Allerdings schreibt Adobe hier: OpenCL and Premiere Pro CS6 | Premiere Pro work area dass prinzipiell schon bei CS6 OpenCL Nutzung möglich sei, listet dann diese Möglichkeit aber nur für OS X-Systeme auf. Ich habe halt ne CS6-Lizenz und mag nicht auf den Abo-Modus wechseln.
Die von mir erwähnte Quadro K620 kostet nur um die 170€ (wäre also wirklich günstig), wäre die denn auch schon so superschnell, wie Du schreibst? Ich finde da keine GFlops-Angaben. Warum ist denn die so günstig? Das Lesen der Datenblätter überfordert leidert manchmal mein Computerverständnis, fehlt der irgendwas wichtiges?
Und sonst würdest Du mir also die GTX770 empfehlen - ich bin immer irritiert, wenn mit 'Gamer' geworben wird, weil ich doch gar nicht (Computerspiele) spielen will. Wäre es da sinnvoll, die 4GB-Version zu nehmen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Ich kann für die Quadro K620 keine Angaben finden wie schnell sie in DP ist, selbst bei nVidia nicht... 
Günstig ist die deswegen weils eine Einsteigerkarte mit winzigem Chip und kleiner Bandbreite ist, sprich ein normales Desktop-Modell der Karte würde vielleicht gefühlte 50€ kosten?

Bei dem "Gamer" lass dich mal nicht blenden, das Wort ist reines Marketing. Selbst die billigste 20€-Karte heißt im ALDI-Blättchen "Gamer-Grafikkarte", das hat nichts zu sagen.

Für deine Zwecke reicht die "kleine" 2GB-Variante aus. So viel RAM würde nur bei wirklich komplexen CUDA-Geschichten anfallen und da retten dich dann auch die 4 GB nicht mehr. 


Was das angeht gibts aber einen einfachen Weg: Schreib an den NVidia Support "Ich habe yx Euro und möchte eine Grafikkarte mit maximaler Double-Precision Rechenleistung erwerben. Welches Modell wäre das?"
Die können dir das garantiert sagen. 



Was übrigens auch geht: Baue das System mit nem 1235v3 auf ohne Grafikkarte und probiere aus obs dir reicht. Vielleicht kannst du dir das Geld ja ganz sparen!


----------



## Rinofl (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

So ... habe nochmal ein bisschen gelesen und umgestellt:
Setze erstmal auf die Intel-Grafik und halte die Augen nach einer gebrauchten GTX 770 offen, mit der ich dann nachrüste.
CPU: Hatte mich für die Xeon-1245 V3 entschieden und dann gesehen, dass ich zum i7-4790 eigentlich kein Geld spare. Und den gibt es ja auch in der T-Variante die zwar etwas langsamer aber deutlicher sparsamer ist (TDP 45W), deshalb ist mir diese sympathischer.
Hier meine Kofiguration, vielleicht gibt es ja noch Anmerkungen:

Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) 
Cooltek2,5" Dual Mount						
Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo			
Gehäuse: Cooltek X4 (CT X4)e					
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4			
DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25"				  
LogiLink Multi-Cardreader, USB 3.0 (CR0036)			
Funk:	Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card 	
DELOCK Slotblech intern 2x SATA zu 2x eSATA		  
Intel Core i7-4790T						
TeamGroup Dark Series grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400	
ASRock Z97 Extreme4 

sollte so um die 860€ kosten ...

passt das alles zusammen?


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Das macht wenig Sinn, die T Variante ist runter getaktet - nur zur Info ein Xeon und ein i7 (die Xeons unter 1230 sind haben massiv weniger Leistung) von Sockel 1150 sind technisch bzw. von der Leistung praktisch gleich nur der Takt unterscheidet sich.

Evtl. würde es hier sogar Sinn machen auf einen i7 4790k zu gehen da eben die Xeon 1231 kein IGP haben und die mit kaum billiger aber langsamer als der i7 4790k sind der nen Stück mehr Takt hat.
Dazu könntest du problemlos 2400er Speicher verbauen was auch nochmal etwas Leistung bringt - dafür wird nämlich ein Z97 Mainboard benötigt.

Wenn das in Frage kommt stell ich dir da mal was schickes zusammen und ne Grafikkarte kann man dann bei Bedarf ja nachrüsten wenn einem die Leistung nicht reicht, das wäre sozusagen schon sehr hohe Leistung zum noch akzeptablen Preis der Mittelklasse Plattform, du kannst dann mithilfe des Boards problemlos die CPU auf 4,4Ghz laufen lassen - musst dann aber wohl was auch beim Xeon Sinn machen würde um den Stromverbrauch zu optimieren die Spannung senken also Undervolting betreiben damit die CPU nicht so warm wird - wenn dir Lautstärke wichtig ist würde ich nen starken Kühler empfehlen.


----------



## Rinofl (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Ich meine herausgefunden zu haben, dass ich das Z97-Board eh brauche, da ich 2xSSD, 3xHDD, 1x DVD anschließen möchte, Displayport-Ausgang brauche, 4-Ram-Steckplätze und guten (Onboard-)Sound haben möchte und mir offen halte, irgendwann SLI zu benutzen. Von ASRock überzeugt mich die 'HDD Saver'-Funktion, mit der ich 2 Platten softwareseitig abschalten kann, die Datenvorräte enthalten, auf die ich nicht alltäglich Zugriff brauche.

Der i74790T hat doch auch einen Takt von 2,7-3,9 GHZ, ist der wirklich sooo viel langsamer als die K-Version? Und wenn es denn sein muss, kann ich ja in ca. 2 Jahren auf einen Broadwell (heißen die so?) umsteigen, der wohl (auch) auf einem 1150er Sockel aufbauen wird. Der Rechner ist in der Wohnung auch der Musikserver, der alle Räume mittels Airplay beschallt, läuft damit viele Stunden in der Woche auf Niedrigstlast - deshalb bin ich so auf Strom sparen erpicht.

Was ergibt denn noch wenig Sinn an meiner Konfiguration (DDR3-2400 und Z97 sind ja schon drin)?


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Da könnte das hier interessant für dich sein 
15 Z97-Mainboards im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

der i7 4790k verbraucht im Idle auch nicht mehr als nen Xeon - da macht das Board am meisten aus da alle sehr gut runter takten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*



Rinofl schrieb:


> Der i74790T hat doch auch einen Takt von 2,7-3,9 GHZ, ist der wirklich sooo viel langsamer als die K-Version? Und wenn es denn sein muss, kann ich ja in ca. 2 Jahren auf einen Broadwell (heißen die so?) umsteigen, der wohl (auch) auf einem 1150er Sockel aufbauen wird. Der Rechner ist in der Wohnung auch der Musikserver, der alle Räume mittels Airplay beschallt, läuft damit viele Stunden in der Woche auf Niedrigstlast - deshalb bin ich so auf Strom sparen erpicht.
> 
> Was ergibt denn noch wenig Sinn an meiner Konfiguration (DDR3-2400 und Z97 sind ja schon drin)?



Der T hat eine geringere TDP, bedeutet er kann zwar theoretisch auch sehr hoch boosten, wird das aber nur seltenst tun weil er innerhalb seiner 45W bleiben will. Der macht auch mal 30 Sekunden 3,9GHz auf einem Kern wenmn das so angegeben ist, wenn du aber mit starker Rechenlast alle kerne belastest wird der schnell auf grob 3 GHz runterfahren um nur 45W zu verbrauchen.

Auf einen Broadwell aufzurüsten macht sofern man in der gleichen Leistungsklasse bleibt wenig Sinn, das ist nur ein Shrink, bedeutet etwas sparsamer und minimal schneller aber nichts was Geld ausgeben rechtfertigt für jemanden der schon einen haswell hat.

Was das Strom sparen angeht: Wenn nix gemacht wird außer Musik abspielen wird eine Haswell-CPU aufgrund von nahezu nicht vorhandener Last bei 800 MHz rumeiern und weniger als 10W verbrauchen - egal ob "K" oder "T". Nach unten sind die alle gleich, nur nach oben ist der T eben früher eingebremst.


----------



## Rinofl (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Danke, Ihr seid hilfreich - aber nun bin ich auch wieder am schwimmen (puh ... Kopfschmerz)

@ NuVirus
Den von Dir verlinkten Test kannte ich noch nicht, ist spannend zu sehen,  wie unterschiedlich viel Strom die Boards fressen. Leider ist das von mir anvisierte Extreme 4 nicht dabei. Habe mal die  ersten 8 oder so durchgeschaut: scheinen keinen Displayport-Ausgang zu haben und damit auszuscheiden (solange ich keine diskrete Grafikkarte einbaue) ... Ich glaube, dass das bereitstellen von vielen Anschlüssen (PCI, SATA, ...) alleine schon viel Strom zieht, damit werde ich dann leben müssen (bzw. mit 'HDD-Saver' abschalten). 

@  Incredible Alk
Das die Prozessoren ohne Last alle ähnlich weit runterfahren war mir nicht klar, dann würde ich mir mit dem T-Modell ja nur eine künstliche und unnötige Bremse einbauen (wat nen Schmarrn). Also doch ein K-Modell, aber dann bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich auch einen anderen Lüfter ...

Was Du zu den Broadwell sagst, ist deprimierend. Ich fühl mich nicht gut dabei, in ein System zu investieren, das mehr oder weniger ausgereizt ist und zu dem Intel keine großartige Weiterentwicklung mehr vornimmt. Als ich von der 2015Q3 Veröffentlichung der Broadwells (auch für 1150) las,  sah ich ein Zeichen, das der Sockel, Board, DDR3-Ram noch nicht abgeschreiben seien und ich in 2 oder 3 Jahren noch eine Performancesteigerung käuflich erben könnte. Mhh !?

So konnte ich mich überzeugen, dass ich den Budget-bedingten fragwürdigen Einstieg in die Variante 
Xeon E5-2603 v3  +  DDR4  +  gtx 770
nicht gehen muss. Der Prozessor ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich schwach, hat auch kein Multi-Threading und die ordentliche Variante mit Xeon E5-2620 v3 ist gleich 200€ teurer ...

Ist der Sockel-Kosmos 1150 doch am Ende seines Entwicklungspotentials?


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Es macht aktuell einfach wenig Sinn ne alte Plattform nochmal aufzurüsten, einzig beim Sockel 2011-3 könntest DDR4 wohl später nutzen aber auch das wohl nur sinnvoll wenn die recht hoch getaktet sind und in 3-4 Jahren in denen man evtl über ein Update nachzudenken ist der RAM wahrscheinlich eh deutlich günstiger zu haben ist also auch kein Grund auf Sockel 2011-3 zu setzen imho.

Was für nen Bildschirm willst du dir denn jetzt eigl holen, für 4k wäre ne IGP wohl eh etwas schwach wenn es überhaupt vernünftig funktioniert - Stichwort Displayportversion.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*



Rinofl schrieb:


> Das die Prozessoren ohne Last alle ähnlich weit runterfahren war mir nicht klar, dann würde ich mir mit dem T-Modell ja nur eine künstliche und unnötige Bremse einbauen (wat nen Schmarrn).



Naja, Intel kann nicht zaubern. Weniger erlaubte TDP bedeutet nunmal weniger Takt... ohysikalisch gesehen sind die T und K CPUs baugleich, lediglich der erlaubte Stromverbrauch ist ein anderer. Die T sind dabei auch effizienter, einfach weil niedrigere Taktregionen nunmal effizienter sind - für Serverapplikationen kann das also durchaus sinnvoll sein.




Rinofl schrieb:


> Was Du zu den Broadwell sagst, ist deprimierend. Ich fühl mich nicht gut  dabei, in ein System zu investieren, das mehr oder weniger ausgereizt  ist und zu dem Intel keine großartige Weiterentwicklung mehr vornimmt.  Als ich von der 2015Q3 Veröffentlichung der Broadwells (auch für 1150)  las,  sah ich ein Zeichen, das der Sockel, Board, DDR3-Ram noch nicht  abgeschreiben seien und ich in 2 oder 3 Jahren noch eine  Performancesteigerung käuflich erben könnte. Mhh !?



Intel macht seit vielen Jahren dasselbe. Neue Architektur, Shrink, neue Architektur, Shrink, usw. Sie nennen das Tick-Tock-Modell. Der Shrink bringt dabei kaum Leistung (Sandy zu Ivy grob 5%, Haswell zu Broadwell wird ähnlich sein) sondern eher höhere Effizienz. Dass im CPU-Teil die Leistung nicht mehr im Vordergrund steht liegt am Markt, nicht an Intel. Die große Masse verlangt nicht nach mehr Rechenleistung (jede 50€-CPU kann alles was der 08/15-Mensch so macht den ganzen Tag spielend) und Konkurrenz von AMD gibts in dem Bereich auch fast keine mehr. Die Leute wollen aber Smartphones, Tablets, Ultrabooks und PCs die flüsterleise sind - dafür brauchts keine Rechenleistung sondern sparsame CPUs - und genau da geht die Entwicklung daher auch rasant nach vorn. Die 15W-TDP-Modelle springen von einer Generation zur nächsten (auch bei Shrinks!) in manchen Anwendungsgebieten mit riesen Performanceschritten nach vorne. Wo vor 3 Jahren eine Low-Power-CPU noch Mühe hatte ein 60fps-FullHD Video ruckelfrei abzuspielen ist die größte Einheit der Broadwell-U CPU so stark, dass sie (angeblich) vier 4K Videos gleichzeitig (!!) ruckelfrei decodieren kann.





Rinofl schrieb:


> Ist der Sockel-Kosmos 1150 doch am Ende seines Entwicklungspotentials?



Wie gesagt da kommt eben noch Broadwell-DT - der wird wohl bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme 200 oder 300 MHz auflegen und entsprechend ein paar Prozent schneller sein. Das wars.
Der Nachfolger mit neuer Architektur (Skylake) wird einen neuen Sockel 1151 benötigen und DDR4-RAM nutzen.


----------



## Rinofl (20. Januar 2015)

Beim Bildschirm schwanke ich zwischen diesen beiden:

Einsteiger 4K: Iiyama B2888UHSU-B1 ca. 470€

oder recht guter 2560x1440: Fujitsu P27T-7 LED ca. 550€ (und täglich teurer werdend)

Da heißt, ich arrangier mich mit einem heutigen System und vergesse erstmal das Übermorgen. Und bis dahin kann ich noch meinen RAM verdoppeln und in die Grafikkarten investieren ... ist das ein sinnvolles Fazit?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*



Rinofl schrieb:


> Da heißt, ich arrangier mich mit einem heutigen System und vergesse erstmal das Übermorgen.



Das ist bei PCs grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee da niemand weiß was das übermorgen bringt. Bei bestimmten Dingen kanns sinnvoll sein etwas vorzuplanen (etwa ein ausreichend großes Netzteil zu kaufen wenn in näherer Zukunft eine zweite Grafikkarte her soll nur als beispiel) aber bei den meisten Einzelheiten ists schlicht kaufen wenn man die leistung braucht und aufrüsten wenn sie nicht mehr reicht. Der Zeitraum dazwischen ist üblicherweise viel größer als dass man ihn planen könnte bei Heimanwendern.




Rinofl schrieb:


> Und bis dahin kann ich noch  meinen RAM verdoppeln und in die Grafikkarten investieren ... ist das  ein sinnvolles Fazit?



Kann man so machen sofern so viel RAM gebarucht wird.


----------



## Fafafin (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Vielleicht solltest du über den i7-5820K mal grübeln. Damit hättest du die neuere Plattform gegenüber dem Xeon E3-1246 v3 (der mit iGPU).

Und eine GTX580 gebraucht könnte man sicher auch noch bekommen (DaxTrose (Forum-Moderator) verkauft seine gerade im Marktplatz für 120€).


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

In dem Fall wenn der PC auch sehr viel läuft würde ich wirklich zum i7 4790k greifen da die Plattform sparsamer im Idle ist.


----------



## Rinofl (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

i7-4790K + 16GB DDR3-2400 + ASRock Z97 Extreme4 = ca. 600€ 
i7-5820K + 16GB DDR4-2133 + ASRock X99 Extreme4 = ca. 780€

Preisdifferenz zwischen 1150 und 2011-3er sind ungefähr 200€. Bei 2011-3 kann ich beim Prozessor noch sehr viel mehr Geld ausgeben (=wahrscheinlich schneller? = upgradefähig), beim 1150 bin ich am am Ende. Die Frage ist halt, ob sich das Geld lohnt, bzw. ob sich der Blick in die Zukunft lohnt


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Lohnt sich nicht wirklich dann nochmal in nen 8-Kern Broadwell zu investieren aber wenn du natürlich die Option auf das aktuell maximal machbare willst ist 2011-3 das einzig sinnvolle aber 2400 besser höher sollte der RAM bei 2011 schon sein dazu brauchst auch nen guten Kühler für die CPU und Boards hab ich atm keinen Überblick bei Sockel X99 aber so ca. 200€ musst wohl rechnen.

Wenn du ne Grafikkarte holst gäb es ja noch die günstige Option und dann halt wenn die Leistung und andere Neuerungen da sind komplette Basis austauschen:
H97 Board ca. 70-90€, 16GB 1600 CL9 ca. 125€ und Xeon 1231 ca. 220-230€ 

Sockel 2011-3 ist ja auch deutlich geringer getaktet als nen i7 4790k also wenn OC keine Option ist verlierst auch wieder etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Die Leistung verliert man beim 5820K "nicht". Die ist einfach nur anders verteilt - anstatt 4 hochgetaktete Kerne hat man 6 mit geringerem Takt. 
Wenn die Software damit skaliert (was die meisten Videoprogramme können, selbst freeware), ist der 6Kerner um Welten schneller.
Skaliert die Software nicht und nutzt z.B. nur 2 Threads/1Kern (viele Spiele tun dies aktuell), bringen einem die extra Kerne nix.

Die Frage ist halt, ist man bereit sich X99 & DDR4 zu holen.
Dazu hat der 5820K KEINE iGPU, also muss man bei diesem die Grafikkarte mit einrechnen.
OC würde ich bei einer Workstation nicht unbedingt ansetzen - ein stabiles, leises System schätzen die Leute eher als eine brutal übertaktete Kiste.

Ich mag die X99-Plattform, die hat Leistung ohne Ende, speziell mit OC. Sie kostet aber auch. 
800€ rum muss man für ein einfaches (aber gutes) Board, 16GB DDR4 RAM & den 5820K einrechnen. 
1150 mit passender CPU kostet locker 200€ weniger mit gleich ausgestattetem Board.


----------



## Fafafin (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Der i7-5820K hat halt 2 Kerne/4Threads mehr, müsste daher bei gleichem Takt und guter Mehrkernunterstützung der Programme 40%-50% schneller sein. Da der i4-4790K mit seinen 4 Ghz Basistakt jedoch 20% mehr Takt hat als der i7-5820K, bleiben davon letztendlich nur 15%-20% übrig. Ob dir das die 180€ mehr wert ist, ist die Frage.
Wenn du den i7-5820K auch auf 4 Ghz Basistakt hochziehst (WAKÜ!), wird der Unterschied wieder größer, aber mit leise und effizient ist es dann eh vorbei.

CPU Test: AMD und Intel - Benchmark und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs [Januar 2015]
bei Benchmarks "Anwendungen" wählen (grüner Balken)


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Videoschnitt PC 2015-01*

Selbst auf 4,5Ghz kriegt man den 5820K leise gekühlt, aber da muss man noch mal so viel in die WaKü investieren, wie die CPU gekostet hat, teils noch deutlich mehr.


----------

